# Freezing superworms



## 5dice (Nov 17, 2016)

I have two small guys I want to feed cut up superworms. Can I cut up one or two and freeze them for later? I already usually have a couple of dubia who grow before getting eaten. I don't want pet worms too.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 18, 2016)

I've never tried feeding superworms that have been frozen. Though, I imagine, thawing out a cut up worm would not end well. What size Ts do you own?


----------



## 5dice (Nov 18, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I've never tried feeding superworms that have been frozen. Though, I imagine, thawing out a cut up worm would not end well. What size Ts do you own?


The more I think about it, the worse it sounds. I'll just stick to some pin heads on ice. I'm feeding a 1/4-1/2" N chromatus and a close to 1" GBB.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 18, 2016)

5dice said:


> The more I think about it, the worse it sounds. I'll just stick to some pin heads on ice. I'm feeding a 1/4-1/2" N chromatus and a close to 1" GBB.


At those sizes I'd get mealworms and keep them in the fridge in between feedings. They last a long time that way. Just take two or three out and let them warm up, crush the heads, and feed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## viper69 (Nov 18, 2016)

5dice said:


> I have two small guys I want to feed cut up superworms. Can I cut up one or two and freeze them for later? I already usually have a couple of dubia who grow before getting eaten. I don't want pet worms too.


Not sure why you want to feed your Ts frozen dinners haha. The problem with freezing is it destroys many proteins, thus freezing MAY reduce the nutrient value of the prey. It's not worth it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## 5dice (Nov 18, 2016)

Trenor said:


> At those sizes I'd get mealworms and keep them in the fridge in between feedings. They last a long time that way. Just take two or three out and let them warm up, crush the heads, and feed.


 Isn't a mealworm a giant meal for a 1/2" T? I would think a segment of a mealworm would be a big meal.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 18, 2016)

5dice said:


> Isn't a mealworm a giant meal for a 1/2" T? I would think a segment of a mealworm would be a big meal.


You can always cut the mealworm for the little one like you would the superworm. You be surprised though, some of my slings eat less often but much bigger meals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 18, 2016)

Is this a thing? To kill food for slings? Just fire them in a suitably sized cricket. They'll hammer them down.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 18, 2016)

Use mealworms, *not* superworms.  Mealworms are a far far better choice....plus they can be kept in the fridge for many months.  Save the superworm feedings till the spiders are over 3".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Nov 18, 2016)

A t close to one inch will take down a small cricket or mealworm no problem. for something around 1/4-1/2 you can just crush the head of a small cricket, the t will sense the vibration of the twitching cricket and later scavenge off the body as long as its fresh... or it'll just attack and eat it there and then!


----------



## basin79 (Nov 18, 2016)

I know they're not T's but these 2 little buggers had no problem taking down crickets. If these can a sling can.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Nov 18, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Use mealworms, *not* superworms.  Mealworms are a far far better choice....plus they can be kept in the fridge for many months.  Save the superworm feedings till the spiders are over 3".


God damn That blue color strikes my eyes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 18, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Is this a thing? To kill food for slings? Just fire them in a suitably sized cricket. They'll hammer them down.





basin79 said:


> I know they're not T's but these 2 little buggers had no problem taking down crickets. If these can a sling can.


Well yeah, it's a thing. If you feed superworms without mashing their heads they can burrow before the T eats them. Then you have them in the substrate. Later when they become beetles (or even if they are still just the larva) and your T is molting then your T might end up being the meal.

It's not always a matter of can my Ts eat them without mashing their heads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 18, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Well yeah, it's a thing. If you feed superworms without mashing their heads they can burrow before the T eats them. Then you have them in the substrate. Later when they become beetles (or even if they are still just the larva) and your T is molting then your T might end up being the meal.
> 
> It's not always a matter of can my Ts eat them without mashing their heads.


Sorry I should have been more clear given the title of this thread.

I was typing about live crickets being given to the slings.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 18, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear given the title of this thread.
> 
> I was typing about live crickets being given to the slings.


I think he was wanting to freeze them more to keep them longer not because he was worried about the Ts ability to kill/hunt them. When I got some of my smallest slings I bought fruit flies off the web to feed them. My two tiny slings couldn't eat the 30 or so fruit flies before they would have died. So I put them in a vial and stuck them in the freezer. I'd shake out two and let them warm up to room temp and feed them. It worked ok. Soon after, I moved to day old nymph dubias cut in two and they took the food better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 18, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I think he was wanting to freeze them more to keep them longer not because he was worried about the Ts ability to kill/hunt them. When I got some of my smallest slings I bought fruit flies off the web to feed them. My two tiny slings couldn't eat the 30 or so fruit flies before they would have died. So I put them in a vial and stuck them in the freezer. I'd shake out two and let them warm up to room temp and feed them. It worked ok. Soon after, I moved to day old nymph dubias cut in two and they took the food better.


Maybe green bottle flies could work once the slings are able to take them. I'm feeding them to my Orchid mantis at the moment. I keep the maggots and casters in the fridge. Take out 6 casters and they soon hatch. I feed them on honey and away they go to their new home. The Orchid's gut.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 18, 2016)

I feed all my Ts regardless of size dubias these days. I can hand pick the sizes I need and all the Ts eat them with no problem. 

I still crush their heads to keep them from burrowing.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 18, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I know they're not T's but these 2 little buggers had no problem taking down crickets. If these can a sling can.


Eresus have webs to help. therphosidae dont. i prekill 90% of my sling meals, which are mostly mealworms. no need to risk damage to the sling, also helps a lot when you dont have the right size crickets. 

nice to see some one else with some Eresus btw! walckenaeri?


----------



## basin79 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I feed all my Ts regardless of size dubias these days. I can hand pick the sizes I need and all the Ts eat them with no problem.
> 
> I still crush their heads to keep them from burrowing.


Adult males are great for larger T's. They're very active and don't borrow


Venom1080 said:


> Eresus have webs to help. therphosidae dont. i prekill 90% of my sling meals, which are mostly mealworms. no need to risk damage to the sling, also helps a lot when you dont have the right size crickets.
> 
> nice to see some one else with some Eresus btw! walckenaeri?


Gandanameno sp. Love the little buggers.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 19, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Gandanameno sp. Love the little buggers.


haha me too, wish they grew a little quicker though.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 19, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> haha me too, wish they grew a little quicker though.


Sling 2 has shed 3 times and sling 1 twice so far. I'm happy with their progress. Sling 2 is a real size now.


----------



## hennibbale (Nov 19, 2016)

MINE ALL DIED


----------



## Trenor (Nov 19, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Adult males are great for larger T's. They're very active and don't borrow


Yeah, though I only have 4 right now that can feed on an adult male dubia. The rest get something smaller and most of them will dig given the chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Yeah, though I only have 4 right now that can feed on an adult male dubia. The rest get something smaller and most of them will dig given the chance.


Definitely. They're swines for that.


----------

